# E agora o que se seguirá até final do ano?



## olheiro (21 Nov 2007 às 13:37)

Depois de um Outubro seco e quente , vivemos um Novembro com dois/três dias de chuva moderada a forte, previsìvelmente alguns aguaceiros nas próximas horas e alguma probabilidade de tempo frio nos próximos dias....

Mas depois, a acreditar nos modelos mais conhecidos....a bonança estará para durar. Apetece repetir o título do famoso livro do Erich Maria Remarque "A Oeste nada de novo?"...


----------



## CMSAFF (21 Nov 2007 às 14:28)

Eu apostava num inverno frio, seco e com pouca precipitação.


----------



## olheiro (21 Nov 2007 às 14:48)

como não possuo conhecimentos técnicos que me habilitem a debitar qualquer bitaite sobre a previsível evolução do estado do tempo embora acompanhe a meteorologia com toda a atenção, também aposto (por palpite) num mês de Dezembro seco e frio......


----------



## CMSAFF (21 Nov 2007 às 14:55)

Apostas e tu eu por palpite mas deixa-me de ter dizer que muitos dos meteorologistas pouca percentagem de certeza a mais que nós temos. As previsões a médio/longo prazo não possuem grandes percentagens de fiabilidade.


----------



## RMira (21 Nov 2007 às 15:26)

Olá olheiro, bem vindo ao fórum! Apresenta-te no tópico das apresentações! A idade não tem qualquer tipo de problema, até nos ajuda pela maior experiência com as condições meteorológicas 

Quanto a pergunta, é o buzilis da questão. O que vai acontecer? Bem, só podemos fazer duas coisas:

1 - Ir analisando os modelos que, infelizmente, só nos dão uma ideia a 15 dias e mesmo assim muito fraca:

2 - Analisar estatisticamente os anos semelhantes ao que estamos a viver e nesse aspecto dado que estamos perante um fenómeno El Niña relativamente fraco, podemos comparar com anos como 1956-57, 1971-72 ou mesmo 1974-75. De facto e salvo excepções estes foram anos em que o Outono foi muito seco e até à última semana de Dezembro/1ª de Janeiro foi praticamente o céu limpo e tempo frio, sendo que nessa altura se deu a mudança de padrão para tempo instável com aproximação de frentes frias sucessivas até meados da 3ª semana de Janeiro. Eu apontava para algo do mesmo género, apesar dos modelos até ontem terem mostrado (principalmente o ECMWF) a hipótese do A fugir para as caraíbas, algo que já corrigiu e não vai acontecer para breve.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Jota 21 (21 Nov 2007 às 15:35)

Aqui há uns dias fiz a analogia entre o Anticiclone dos Açores e a Hidra das sete cabeças da mitologia Grega. O AA de vez em quando permite que situações como a dos últimos dias aconteçam mas depressa volta a intensificar-se e voltamos á situação que se viveu entre fins de Outubro e 19 de Novembro. 
 Acredito que depois desta situação actual passar voltamos ao mesmo, ou seja céu limpo, nada de chuva e a única diferença para os últimos tempo (exceptuando estes últimos dias) vai ser a descida de temperaturas. Espero estar enganado, claro...


----------



## HotSpot (21 Nov 2007 às 16:50)

Hmmmm, isto de tentar ser a "Maya" da meteorologia é complicado.

Diz-me a experiência (pouca) para ligar ZERO às previsões sazonais mas deixo aqui a minha.

"ou vai ser seco e frio ou húmido e ameno" pronto já acertei.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2007 às 19:46)

Eu apostaria num remake de 2004/2005. Anticilone a dominar tudo e algumas frentes a atingirem o continente bastante debelitadas. Mais uma vez as nossas ilhas vão ter água de sobra...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2007 às 22:06)

Boas! Pelo que estou a ver este Outubro foi traumatizante para muitos de vós!

Ha 2 meses fiz essa sondagem do meu blog e o humido e frio ganhou! Pois é votaram com o coração e não com a razão!

Eu arrisco que a situação de seca vai agravar-se no Continente graças ao AA que servirá de bloqueio para as frentes atlanticas, Madeira idem. Açores terão muita chuva, pois o AA vai reter aí a precipitação! Tenho dito!

Espero estar completamente errado!


----------



## Preacher (22 Nov 2007 às 09:34)

Até ir de férias para a Madeira só espero que não haja vagas de frio


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Nov 2007 às 09:47)

A partir de agora vai ser frio e mais frio até abaixo da média que dever culminar a meio de Janeiro  vai ser um Inverno para recordar e um Verão atipico... as lojas é melhor começarem a apostar nas roupas/modas do século 19


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 12:26)

Os modelos climáticos globais entram com factores de retroalimentação (como a influência da nebulosidade na radiação que atinje a superfície e, subsequentemente, da infuência da temperatura da superfície na atmosfera, ou a influência dos revestimentos do solo, florestação, etc)?

Tenho uma questão para lançar e prefiro fazê-lo num tópico já batido (o assunto tem a ver, prometo  ) mas peço a quem de direito para se manifestar a favor de um tópico novo, se for necessário. Acho que o tema é interessante mas téncico; e a estatística do forum demonstra a preponderância de temperamentos tendencialmente obcessivos como o meu, ou seja, que os tópicos que sobrevivem mais tempo com actualizações frequentes tendem a colher mais participação - em todos os sub-foruns há uma maia dúzia de tópicos com mais de 50 mensagens, e a esmagadora maioria tem menos de dez 

Por isso, lanço a minha questão no contexto da evolução do Inverno de 2007/2008 

Este Outono atípico tem sido caracterizado por grande ausência de nebulosidade precisamente a partir de uma altura do ano (equinócio de Setembro) em que o balanço da radiação começa a ser negativo, ou seja, em que temos cada vez menos horas de sol e a radiação a incidir na superfície continental com um ângulo cada vez mais baixo, enquanto que a emissão de calor pela superfície e a transmissão de calor para camada limite da atmosfera é constante; devido à ausência de nebulosidade durante a noite, uma grande parte da radiação infravermelha (calor sensível) emitida perde-se para o espaço, quando seria absorvida e reemitida em maior quantidade de volta para a superfície caso houvesse mais vapor de água. Em consequência, seria de esperar um arrefecimento maior da superfície continental - que se traduziria, deduzo eu, sobretudo, por maiores amplitudes térmicas e temperaturas mínimas mais baixas em dias calmos.

A Europa é uma península relativamente estreita, pelo que, imagino, a tendência para se criarem altas pressões por efeito do arrefecimento acentuado sobre o continente será sempre relativamente pequena. Num continente maior, penso que há a tendência para haver uma retroalimentação até as massas de ar ou a mudança de estação baralharem outra vez as cartas: estabilidade > frio > altas pressões > estabilidade > ...

A questão que lanço aos entendidos é: admitindo que isto tem alguma relevância no tempo que pode fazer ao longo da estação caso, como se supõe poder vir a acontecer, o tempo anticiclónico se mantenha, pode também ter alguma interacção com os fluxos de massas de ar?

Simplificando e direccionando a questão: em Portugal (país litoral e exposto a ventos dominantes marítimos) um Outono seco influencia significativamente o clima de Inverno, ou é esse clima acima de tudo dominado por factores de origem externa?

Desculpem a um leigo o colocar questões talvez um pouco técnicas e fora da sua área de especialidade, mas sou curioso e gostaria de saber um pouco mais.


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2007 às 13:36)

adiabático disse:


> Simplificando e direccionando a questão: em Portugal (país litoral e exposto a ventos dominantes marítimos) um Outono seco influencia significativamente o clima de Inverno, ou é esse clima acima de tudo dominado por factores de origem externa?



a meu ver, se falares num outono seco a escala do continente, que gere como referiste massas de ar estavel e frio a escala do continente europeu ou mm euroasiatico.. ai sim, talvez seja o clima de inverno em portugal bastante influenciado pelas entradas frias de E/NE.. mesmo assim é 1 suposiçao.. pois acho que se o oceano "quiser" entrar com o seu ar pela europa a dentro o faz em dias ou semanas, matando esse frio estavel.. mas sim, aqui ponho essa hipotese, ainda que nao seja assim tao linear ou directo. ha demasiados "pequenos pormenores" em jogo..

se tiveres a falar dum outono seco a escala de portugal apenas, claro que nao acho que esteja certa a afirmaçao, é irrelevante a geraçao de massas de ar frias e estaveis a escala da peninsula p.ex, sao rapidamente "varridas"..

ou seja, no fim acabamos sempre por chegar a conclusao que é o continente e oceano que mandam, pois se tiver humido é o oceano a dominar,logo nao é local.. 
mas se tiver seco, no fundo a causa tb nao é local, nem sequer numa vaga de frio invernal, sao ambas dependentes dos fluxos que venham de zonas mais frias..

mas resumindo, possivelmente padroes que causem outono seco em portugal estejam pelo menos em certos anos relacionados com arrefecimentos importantes no continente europeu, e consequentes episodios frequentes de entradas frias no Inverno no nosso pais.. talvez olhando para a NAO e AO tires mais conclusoes  
mesmo assim acho que esta longe de ser simples e recorrente, é apenas um sinal, ou 1 hipotese..


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 14:10)

É uma questão muito interessante.

Quando temos uma situação de bloqueio, independentemente da localização do anticiclone, a Península Ibérica pode apresentar, por vezes, um cento anticiclónico secundário que talvez se deva ao arrefecimento nocturno. 

Nem sempre os valores mais baixos de temperatura se devem apenas à advecção de massas de ar. No Inverno passado, os dias mais frios, aqui na região, ocorreram em Dezembro com uma iso a 850hPa de +5ºC e com um pequeno centro anticiclónico na Península.
Noutros Invernos, os dias com temperatura mais baixa, nomeadamente nos valores máximos, costumam ocorrer nessas circunstâncias. No início de Janeiro de 2000 ocorreu também uma situação semelhante.


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 15:06)

rozzo disse:


> talvez olhando para a NAO e AO tires mais conclusoes





Dan disse:


> com uma iso a 850hPa de +5ºC e com um pequeno centro anticiclónico na Península.



E agora, as perguntas chatas: o que querem dizer estas siglas e expressões? 

E aproveitando a onda, nas cartas de superfície do metoffice vêm representadas, por vezes, linhas iso-qualquer coisa que têm valores de 564, 546, 528 e 510. Fui ler o que consegui apanhar e percebi que tinha que ver com a espessura da ?atmosfera?, ou com a densidade, ou qualquer coisa mas que quanto mais baixo o valor, mais frio e instável seria o ar... Como notam fiquei à nora, alguém trocaria isto por miúdos? (a propósito, as ditas cartas dão para este fim de semana uma descida da linha 546 para Sul sobre a Península Ibérica, contornando-a - normalmente o gradiente é decrescente de Sul para Norte).


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2007 às 15:07)

Dan disse:


> É uma questão muito interessante.
> 
> Quando temos uma situação de bloqueio, independentemente da localização do anticiclone, a Península Ibérica pode apresentar, por vezes, um cento anticiclónico secundário que talvez se deva ao arrefecimento nocturno.
> 
> ...



nao vas tao longe, basta ir ao f-d-s passado para uma situaçao como disseste de minimos fantasticos sem frio em altitude

qtos as maximas mais baixas imagino que refiras especialmente aos dias de sincelo ai em tras-os-montes?


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 15:13)

> Thickness lines
> Pressure decreases with altitude, and thickness measures the difference in height between two standard pressure levels in the atmosphere. It is proportional to the mean temperature of this layer of air, so is a useful way of describing the temperature of an airmass.
> Weather charts commonly show contour lines of 1,000-500 hPa thickness, which represent the depth (in decametres, where 1 dam = 10 m) of the layer between the 1,000 hPa and 500 hPa pressure levels. Cold, polar air has low thickness, and values of 528 dam or less frequently bring snow to the UK. Conversely, warm, tropical air has high thickness, and values in excess of 564 dam across the UK often indicate a heatwave.







http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/weather/charts/FSXX00T_60.jpg

Para ilustrar melhor a questão que coloquei acima e a previsão do metoffice para o fim-de-semana


----------



## rozzo (22 Nov 2007 às 15:21)

nao percebi mt bem onde queres chegar com a figura adiabatico.. da-me umas luzes sff


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 15:24)

rozzo disse:


> nao vas tao longe, basta ir ao f-d-s passado para uma situaçao como disseste de minimos fantasticos sem frio em altitude



Exactamente 



rozzo disse:


> qtos as maximas mais baixas imagino que refiras especialmente aos dias de sincelo ai em tras-os-montes?



Sim, e quando acontece em Trás-os-Montes e Beira Interior, acontece também no interior de Espanha (tanto na bacia do Douro como na do Ebro).


----------



## adiabático (22 Nov 2007 às 15:43)

rozzo disse:


> nao percebi mt bem onde queres chegar com a figura adiabatico.. da-me umas luzes sff



Queria perceber melhor a questão da espessura das camadas entre 1000hpa e 500hpa (descrita no texto). Também é um bocadinho de preguiça, consigo perceber que quanto menor for a espesssura, maior será o gradiente de pressão e, por conseguinte, mais instável se torna a massa de ar... Verdade? São uns saltos muito grandes aqui, de conceitos que não detenho. Presumo que há um gradiente de pressão que varia com a altitude, uma vez que lhe fazem referência (é verdade, as cabines dos aviões são pressurizadas  e lá anularam os recordes do mundo da cidade do México em 19... e não sei quantos  também se fala do ar rarefeito das montanhas). É disto que estamos a falar? Existem movimentos constantes de ar, causados por este gradiente, mesmo quando há estabilidade na atmosfera? Que relação é que existe com a temperatura à superfície, enunciada (mas não explicada) no texto em inglês?

A carta era só para situar a questão


----------



## Dan (22 Nov 2007 às 16:11)

1000 hPa mais ou menos o valor médio da pressão atmosférica ao nível do mar (1013 hPa)
500 hPa mais ou menos a pressão atmosférica a 5500 metros de altitude (550 dam).

O ar frio é menos espesso, por isso podemos ter os 500 hPa a 528 dam (só a 5280 metros)
Com o ar quente sucede o inverso. 500 hPa a 560 dam, ou seja 5600 metros.

Segundo a figura, para o Reino Unido:
528 dam pode indicar uma situação de neve ao nível do mar.
560 dam pode corresponder a uma onda de calor.


----------

